# eire, Alum, hoover, logan no sleeping!



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

goin out this weekend and fishing hard,maybe to hard. Fishing Lake logan to night for bass and saugeye. Then on saturday heading out two eire of some perch and walleye. saturday night party sunday Alum in the morning. Hoover in the afternoon. Logan sunday night. Homework somewere in there to. That you guys doin this weekend?
great fishing to all. :B 
Brad


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

so what are you gonna do to fill in your spare time?  
hopefully i'll be on hoover sunday also,with swollengoat.gonna be fun trying to pattern the eyes after being off the lake for 2 months,and the sudden change in weather  
i'll be there with grumpy,this afternoon also,and maybe we can get a fix on the crappies.
and if i get real lucky,erie perchin' the first of the week


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

good luck, i did a weekend like that once. i ended up in central PA and was sick for a week after!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

That sounds like a weekend for me!  Not like I fish alot or anything.


----------

